# Samsung launches i5 powered windows 8 tablet in india



## sharang_3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally a tablets we've all been waiting for. ATIV Pro priced at at Rs 75490 (along with the keyboard dock). The 11.9 inch tablet houses a Ivy Brigde Core i5 process making it stand head to head with the ultrabooks in this price range. There’s a full HD 11.6 inch screen along with a detachable keyboard dock, S pen stylus, 4GB RAM, 128 GB SSD drive( expandable via micro SD), twin cameras (5.0-MP rear, 2.0-MP front), and a 4-cell battery claimed to deliver up to 8.5 hours of battery life. On the connectivity side there’s one micro-HDMI port, one USB 3.0 port, a microSD card reader, WiFi, Bluetooth 4.0 and also a SIM slot for 3G data. 


There's also smart pc with intel atom at 54000.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 27, 2012)

Can i play crysis on this?
Source please.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 27, 2012)

75K!!!


----------



## sharang_3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Can i play crysis on this?
> Source please.



Intel hd 4000...maybe on med or low...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 27, 2012)

so how long will the battery last....? 30 mins?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

Are you kidding me 75K for a tablet, one would rather buy a tablet+laptop.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 27, 2012)

at 75K, with 128 GB SSD, it should also have raw hardware performance comparable to entry level ultrabooks. full fledged Windows experience on 11 inch tablet, running regular windows apps like Office etc is the real attraction here. still pricing is on higher side, from somebody like Samsung.


----------



## sharang_3 (Nov 27, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> at 75K, with 128 GB SSD, it should also have raw hardware performance comparable to entry level ultrabooks. full fledged Windows experience on 11 inch tablet, running regular windows apps like Office etc is the real attraction here. still pricing is on higher side, from somebody like Samsung.



the acer iconia w700 which comes with i5/i3 is priced at 700$ in US..even if it costs 50k in india that'd be a better option..


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think people will buy such a costly tab.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2012)

^^Only the filthy rich will...

I am more interested in SAMSUNG *Series 5 535* Laptop.

A detailed specs. needs to be seen.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 28, 2012)

nice concept..... if it was not this costly i would have replaced my laptop with a full fledged windows tablet.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 28, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> nice concept..... if it was not this costly i would have replaced my laptop with a full fledged windows tablet.


first of its kind will always be pricey.


----------

